# Accidental or Intentional?



## Greg (Feb 2, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...3/02/01/bc.fbn.superbowl.jackso.ap/index.html

Feel free to discuss...


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 2, 2004)

It looked to me like she was as surprised as anybody........unless she's THAT good an actress, which I doubt.....


----------



## Max (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it would have been just as entertaining to have brother Michael up there ripping off Justin Timberlake's shorts as a follow-up...


----------



## Stephen (Feb 2, 2004)

Heard on the radio: "We now have substantial proof that Michael and Janet are NOT the same person."

Justin Timberlake described it as "a wardrobe malfunction." Apparently it failed to keep him from opening it up!  :lol: 

-T


----------



## teachski (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it was planned!  I think Janet wanted some attention because her brother (or her altarego) is getting so much, and Justin was MORE than willing to help her get it.  I also agree with the stand that several of the performances last night pushed the limit as to what was acceptable for broadcast during such an international and family event.  The event was about football, but now so many people are talking about what hapened in the half-time show that it's almost equal to the talk about the game itself.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 3, 2004)

From the New York Dily News:



> Music to NFL's ears
> 
> Paul Tagliabue has vowed to make changes to the Super Bowl halftime entertainment. Here's a list the NFL commissioner can start with to make sure no one is offended at next year's big game in Jacksonville:
> 
> ...


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it was intentional as she did not look THAT suprised.  I expected a lot more "duck and run for cover".  Plus, this isn't "The Rock" or Governator Arnold we're talking about.  Justin Timberlake wouldn't have been able to tear that costume if it were made of paper and scotch tape.

I was rather disappointed in the halftime show.  The best part of the show was when the "music" stopped.  If I wanted the family to watch something that crass and racey, I would have purchased the lingerie bowl on Pay-Per-View.  That's probably why they pulled that stunt in the first place.  They didn't want those with basic cable to feel left out.

Smitty


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah - at first I thought it had to be an accident, but there are pics on the web showing her just standing there with her boob hanging out and that stupid Justin Timberlake continues on singing like nothing was happening.  Low-class, crass and unnecessary at a football game.  Hopefully next year the TV networks won't feel like they have to show Debbie Gibson and Wayne Newton, but at least the hype level should come down some after this stunt.......


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2004)

Totally contrived. There's a close up pic online (I won't link to it, but check the Drudge Report). The nipple "decoration" is not something I would think woman normally would wear. It was timed to the lyrics and towards the end of the sound right before it went dark. Even Janet Jackson admitted it was a last minute plan, but supposedly more came off than was exepected. Pretty poor taste during family viewing hours...


----------



## skican (Feb 3, 2004)

C'mon, of course it was planned. Women don't wear pasties just for the heck of it. Perhaps I am a prude or just showing my age, but I was watching it with my parents and my children. I didn't think that it was a "family" type of show. She knew exactly what she was doing and in light of what's going on with her brother......


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2004)

In the immortal words of Cheech and Chong, "And now back to our movie...The Jackson 5 Story, starring the Osmond Brothers!"


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 3, 2004)

It was planned,   More so by her to probaly get some attention away from Michael.   It was perfectly timed to the music and succeeded in grabbing the attention it did not deserve.   They should just go back to marching bands or just one musical act.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 3, 2004)

Also at 37, Janet has a new album being released this spring. Her first in years. (The close up pic is jjt.jpg.)

I also found a a super slow motion video which shows it was part of the show with a break away (not one thread ripped) cup.
________________ 
Should I link to it, Greg?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Feb 3, 2004)

Guys.

Planned or unplanned. 

I'm not complaining. :wink:


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 5, 2004)

ChileMass wrote he doubted she was that good an actress, remember, she was a child actress before she ever sang.   She played the little neighbor girl in Good Times.  (eck, I'm old)


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> ChileMass wrote he doubted she was that good an actress, remember, she was a child actress before she ever sang.   She played the little neighbor girl in Good Times.  (eck, I'm old)


Wasn't she also Willis's girlfried in Different Strokes?


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes, Janet did play Willis' girlfriend on "Diff'rent Strokes."
Did anyone else hear the rumor that Janet and Justin were an item at some point last year?  Last week I was home sick, and since there wasn't much else on TV, I found myself on one of those list programs on VH-1.  They were talking about celebrities frequent swapping of partners, and I *thought* I heard that after Brittney, at some point Justin and Janet were an item.  Sheds a whole new light on the controversy....
Oh, and I totally believe it was contrived.  But it was highly inappropriate.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, Janet was a actress in _Different Strokes_ and _Good Times_. 

But do you remember she also was an actress in_ Fame _as well.


----------

